# Récupérer Mail sur Lion avec Time Machine



## supergrec (4 Août 2011)

Bonjours a tous,

J'ai effectué un clean installe avec LION.

Une fois cela terminé, j'ai utilisez l'assistance de migration pour récupérer mon contenue.

Hors il ne ma pas récupérer mes mail.

Comment faire pour récupère, ses compte, boite et boite intelligente sur LION ?

Merci a vous


----------



## supergrec (4 Août 2011)

j'ai enfin réussie. Je donne la marche a suivre pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Premièrement ont doit afficher le dossier user/bibliothèque , celui ci est caché :

Dans terminal :

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE ( respecter les espaces et les majuscules )

Valider par entré

killall Finder

Valider par entré et quitter le terminal.

Ouvrez un fenêtre finder user/bibliothèque/  ouvrez une seconde fenêtre finder et placer les cote a cote.

Ouvrez votre sauvegarde Time machine dans la deuxième fenêtre finder :

Backups.backupdb/nom ordi / date version / disque dur / utilisateur / nom / bibliothèque

Il vous suffit de faire glisser le dossier mail dans user/bibliothèque de votre disque dur interne

redémarrez avant d'ouvrir l'appui mail.

Pour re-cacher les dossier :

defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles FALSE
killall Finder


----------



## matrof (5 Août 2011)

Super,
Je vais essayer cela dès que je rentre car je n'arrivais pas à restaurer mes mails 
sans tout devoir TImemachiner ( clean instal).
Pourtant j'ai tout essayé : copie du dossier "v2" et mail avec la fonction reconstruire. Mais rien à faire.


Un autre astuce pour ouvrir le dossier /user/bibliothèque :

Finder puis aller à puis appuyer sur atl, ca fait apparaître la bibliothèque.


----------



## supergrec (5 Août 2011)

Oui je connaissais l'astuce pour la bibliothèque, mais comme tu doit accéder aussi a celle de ta sauvegarde Time machine tes obliger d'afficher les dossier caché.


----------



## matrof (5 Août 2011)

parfait ca marche nikel.
Milles mercis ! ( j'ai passé 2 nuits dessus  )


----------



## supergrec (5 Août 2011)

Pour les données ical et carnet d'adresse c'est quasiment la même chose.

J'ai même réussie a récupérer toute mes données de Call of Duty avec cette méthode.

PS : Y serai temps d'avoir une mise a jours de Time Machine histoire que ce soit fais automatiquement.


----------



## skskgolf (6 Août 2011)

matrof a dit:


> Super,
> Je vais essayer cela dès que je rentre car je n'arrivais pas à restaurer mes mails
> sans tout devoir TImemachiner ( clean instal).
> Pourtant j'ai tout essayé : copie du dossier "v2" et mail avec la fonction reconstruire. Mais rien à faire.
> ...



En fait, cette difficulté n'est pas difficile à dire, ce n'est simplement pas aussi simple que la recherche d'autres façons de faire tout droit!


____________

Discount Golf


----------



## matrof (7 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Pour les données ical et carnet d'adresse c'est quasiment la même chose.
> 
> J'ai même réussie a récupérer toute mes données de Call of Duty avec cette méthode.
> 
> PS : Y serai temps d'avoir une mise a jours de Time Machine histoire que ce soit fais automatiquement.



Avec mon abonnement MobileMe j'ai tout qui revient ( calendrier, contact, dock, signet, mail, règles, ....) bientôt ça sera pareil pour tout le monde avec le Cloud.

Par contre, soit je n'ai pas bien cherché,soit y'a pas  car je n'ai pas trouvé de post qui regroupe toutes les façons de récupérer ses données manuellement quand on fait une clean installe :

- remettre sa gallerie Iphoto avec tous les albums intelligent ....
- idem avec Itunes ( je suis en train de glisser manuellement le Time Machine /.../User/Musique dans l'appui Itunes et non dans le dossier de HD/.../Musique/
Car je me suis rendu compte que l'architecture avait changé. Idem dans mail, avec Lion c'est Mail / V2
 - Iweb ?
- COntact ? ( pour mon frère, j'ai du faire une synchro Itunes avec son Iphone car il n'a pas mobile me)
....

On est obligé d'aller piocher à droite à gauche et vu que l'architecture des dossiers à un peu changer sur Lion, je ne sais pas si tout s'adapte.

A Pluche.


----------



## Tyshin (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sauf que... j'ai sauvegarder sur time machine tout mon disque dur sur Lion!
Donc le fichier mail est caché aussi sur time machine...

Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plait?

d'avance merci


----------



## supergrec (10 Août 2011)

Tyshin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le même problème sauf que... j'ai sauvegarder sur time machine tout mon disque dur sur Lion!
> Donc le fichier mail est caché aussi sur time machine...
> ...



Il suffit de suivre les étapes du post #2


----------



## matrof (11 Août 2011)

Dis moi, SuperGrec, j'ai besoin de ton avis si tu maîtrises le sujet.
 J'ai enfin réussi à tout restaurer mais j'ai encore des soucis d'accès à certains dossiers. Je t'explique vite fait ma manip (  tordu je sais).

Objectif, faire une clean installe et tout réimporter grâce à mobile me et manuellement grâce à TM.

1. Instal tip top clean, facile grâce à med 2 CD ( cd using + léopard

2. Mobile me -> contact, calendrier, ...
Mail, uniquement mon compte me et non les autres ?!

3. Récup TM manuelle ( afficher les dossiers cachés pour aller chercher dans user/bibliothèque.
....
 - iTunes : restauration mauvaise car je perd la moitié de mes pochettes et certains mix se cassent... pourtant j'ai recopié le dossier musique.
  - Mail, tout sauf une de mes boites Free ( ? ? pourtant j'ai recopier le V2 du Time Machine sur mon disque dur, au même emplacement)
 - Iphoto : parfait ! 

4- N'arrivant pas à corriger mon Itunes + boite mail, je décide de lancer du coup une vraie restauration Time Machine.
Du coup ça me créer une session avec tout comme avant.

5 - J'esssaie de copier d'une sessison à l'autre grâce au statut superadmin (root / root). Ca marche je copie, ça affiche tout bien.
par contre quand je me connecte sur ma nouvelle session, j'ai des sens interdits sur certains dossier et du coup, je ne peut pas les éditer ( impossible d'exporter un diapo Iphoto, modifier un compte Icompta...) Il faut modifier les droits...

6 - j'en peut plus  je ne sais plus trop si il faut que je recommence tout proprement ou trouver une astuce pour pouvoir utiliser les fichiers en ayant tous les droits.

Je ne sais pas si c'est clair, si tu as une idée ou si d'autres personnes en ont.

Au plaisir.

Mat


----------



## manudeuxcv (28 Avril 2012)

Merci pour l'astuce, elle m'a été bien utile aujourd'hui.... ;-)


----------



## cleome (9 Août 2012)

Dans le Finder, cliquer sur aller en maintenant la touche alt

Ouvrir Bibliothèque c'est là que se trouve Mail, ne l'ouvrez pas  mais laissez la Bibliothèque ouverte

Entrez dans Time machine et vous arrivez sur la Bibliothèque dévoilée  (bonheur)
Choisissez la date qui vous convient et restaurer le fichier mail au complet


Chargez-le dans document 

Allez dans mail, Fichier, importer des boîtes aux lettres le tour est jour vous récupérez toutes les bal avec tous les message


----------



## Jeffouille (8 Avril 2013)

cleome a dit:


> Dans le Finder, cliquer sur aller en maintenant la touche alt
> 
> Ouvrir Bibliothèque c'est là que se trouve Mail, ne l'ouvrez pas  mais laissez la Bibliothèque ouverte
> 
> ...



Je fait ça sauf que lorsque je passe à un dossier autre que celui affiché au départ, le dossier est inaccessible avec un sens interdit.
Je ne peux même pas le mofifier car l'acces au cadenas est grisé


----------

